# Perfect DIY Material!



## Henry (11 May 2013)

Just found this video on the internet. This stuff looks like it could have an endless number of uses for DIY projects in the aquarium.


----------



## Steve Smith (11 May 2013)

I actually have a little bag of this stuff which I've never gotten around to using.  I was going to use it for some computer case modding or something, which means I must of had it for about 10 years!

I'll figure out something to do with it someday


----------



## Henry (11 May 2013)

It strikes me as something that has limitless possibilities in our hobby. I'm assuming it's aquarium safe, of course.


----------



## idris (29 Jul 2013)

(Resurrecting an old-ish post, but just in case anyone else comes across this ...)
I've got a big tub of it (Polymorph from Maplin). It's ok, but it's difficult to make anything that looks _pretty_. Also it's a PITA to cut if you want to do something like trim edges.


----------

